# Kindle friendly bath caddy



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm looking to find a bath caddy that not only works well, but is user friendly too.  I know quite a few of you read in the tub, so, which one do you use? do you like it? which one have you tried that you hated? etc...  I'm pretty sure that it qualifies as an accessory right?  Also its a big oval type tub.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've been using this one since about two weeks after my K2 arrived:



Umbra Aquala Bathtub Caddy

Pros--I like it a lot better than the strictly wire ones; the wire arms are expandable to fit most tubs, there's a lovely cup holder. 

Cons: I don't like the angle of the wire book rest, and it's not adjustable. This is a matter of preference rather than a design issue. It works fine, I just typically put my coated wire book rest on top of the unit instead as I have that adjusted to just where I like it.

I use this watertight pouch to keep the Kindle safe:



It's pretty sizeable compared to the Kindle, which allows room for both a cover and any silica gel packs you need. If you prefer a smaller case, TrendyDigital's model has also gotten good reviews here on the board.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I've only ever held the kindle when in the tub. I feel it's much safer than propping it on anything. Unless you can read along with the speed of the auto page turn then you are going to need to touch it a lot anyway, might as well hold it.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info Victoria, I really appreciate the pros, and cons, it will make the decision easier.
Rasp  I've tried to read in the tub just holding book in my hand, but my tub is too big for me, I just float around, unless I hold onto something.  I know I know, you're all thinking "Poor Baby with the huge tub"  I'm not bragging, I'm just on the smaller side.  All the houses in this neighborhood have the same tub.  Here's the kicker... the waterheater isn't big enough to fill it


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I've only ever held the kindle when in the tub. I feel it's much safer than propping it on anything. Unless you can read along with the speed of the auto page turn then you are going to need to touch it a lot anyway, might as well hold it.


This is what I do as well. I wanted a tub caddy but then I realized I would probably be picking it up alot anyways so I just hold onto it.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Kool you know you can turn on the TTS.. I put mine on fast and then turn down the volume and it will change the pages for you


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I can't keep up with the auto page turn LOL


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

i have to look into the auto turn.....i didn't realize that.....i use a ziploc bag when in the tub


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

YEP.. I have one too!! BUT I HAVE THE WIRE ONE that Bed Bath and Beyond sell.. I turned it "upside down" instead of the "basket" resting at the top of the waterline.. it is now well above it.. and with the Waterproof bag.. it fits snug inside the book rest.. and now I dont have to hold it.. and if laying down.. can move it closer to me.. I also attach a mightybright.. to one fo the wire rack parts.. or  somewehre there.. and whalah.. dim lighting.. candles.. kindle.. a SERIOUS TIME OUT.. I love it..


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I've been using this one since about two weeks after my K2 arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first caddy scares me, but if it is in a water tight bag then it would work


----------

